# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Nail guns

## artme

Have been helping with a renovation and have just discovered the joys of nail guns! :2thumbsup:  :2thumbsup:  :2thumbsup: 
Did about 60metres o skirting in no time flat and that included measuring,cutting and scribing.
I want one!

----------


## Claw Hama

:Minigun: Hi Artme, I have a framer but I am just looking for a real excuss to get a bradder as well. It must have been like the old west going from old single shot guns or bows and arrows to revolvers and repeaters. :Biggrin:

----------


## skot

artme,
I bought a framing gun and comperssor 2 years ago when I did the framing of my deck. Since them I have used it for walls while renovating and have also purchased a 25mm-65mm Nailer gun and a 15mm-30mm bradder. If you have the compressor, the cost of the guns and nails are quite reasonable and make life much easier. Now all I have to do now is work out how I am going to use up the 30 odd kgs of loose nails left over when my wife's uncle passed away.

----------


## steve bartolo

artme 
Not cheap, but I find the Paslodes to be very good.  No compressor hoses!

----------


## Bloss

:Repplus:  
I have owned Paslode framer and the bradder for many years now and they are brilliant. 
Absolute musts though - 1. follow the maintenance schedule (which is easy and clearly described in the manual) and 2. buy a spare battery (I got a greatly upgraded one for each at around 45% of the Paslode branded ones). Especially good once gas and nails became available from other manufacturers. 
Higher buy price (around $600 - used to be double that and the way the $A is at the moment they should be even cheaper) although not all that much (if at all) if you have to buy the compressor too and you buy brand name good quality gear (as Paslode is - I hate people comparing no-name Chinese rubbish with quality brands). 
The convenience has to be tried to be believed.

----------


## sundancewfs

Check out the prices of nailguns on Amazon.com
If you have a friend in the states that can post you the gun it can be a great way to get a good gun at a reasonable price. I just got a Senco DA finish nailer (Finish Pro 42XP) for ~$200+$77 postage and it took 7 days to get here from Chicago.

----------


## Bloss

Paslode are good value from USA too - but often eBay here is as cheap. 
A couple of things to think about though: a) for all imports warranty a be an issue and the local distributor is likely not to honour warranty even if a part of the manufacturing company (and does not have to either).
b) in the case of goods that have batteries you need to make sure that the charger is multi-voltage or has a selector switch, or that you can source at a reasonable cost one that will work here.
c) insure the goods unless you are prepared to lose the cost of them - once they leave the warehouse they are yours (and you loss if they are missing)
d) not always so now, but sometimes there are govt charges on a product.

----------


## robbie1977

I don't have a paslode.. wish i did. Brought a compressor and framer for a very reasonable price. If you can put up with the hose hassle well worth buying cause the compressor is handy you don't already have one. Personally if i had the cash, paslode all the way. 
ONE THING IS FOR SURE, A MAN SHOULD NEVER BE WITHOUT A NAIL GUN.......  :2thumbsup:

----------


## racingtadpole

For those of you seeking finish guns, go to ebay and type in Dewalt. Both size finish guns can be had for under AUD 300 for the pair and some of the auctioneers are chucking in free shipping.
They are great gear, I have the larger of the two and its a wee ripper. Also have its big brother framing gun, absolute Godzilla of a tool and worth every cent I paid for it. My other half no longer asks why I got them. Handy as!!

----------


## Bloss

Hitachi also has a gas combustion gun similar to the Paslode - not sure of its availability in Oz though.

----------


## redheeler

I have found my paslode gas framer and bradder to be invaluable. I baulked at the prices initially, but for convenience, portability and time saved they paid for themselves in about a month. For anyone contemplating renovating an old house constructed of old timber that's as hard as a rock, these are the go. 
Redheeler

----------


## ButchK

I don't know how I got along with out them.  Since I have had surgery on my shoulder twice it is hard to swing a hammer.  So I bought my first nail gun a 3.5" framer worked so good on the fence I had to build.  I soon found a need for a brad nailer , finish nailer and the list goes on and on.

----------


## phillta

Can a nail gun be used for putting up plasterboard?

----------


## sundancewfs

A Senco Duraspin screwgun can be used for putting up drywall.....
comes in both corded and cordless flavours  http://www.amazon.com/Senco-DS275-18...7543865&sr=8-7

----------


## Bloss

> Can a nail gun be used for putting up plasterboard?

  Yes, but what you are really asking is "Is a nail gun the right tool to put up plasterboard?" - and the answer is 'no'.   :Biggrin:  
Plasterboard is glued & screwed (although can be nailed, but not commonly now). For casual DIYers a cordless drill with a suitable bit is fine, but those who do it for a living will use various drywall drivers especially designed for the job ranging from single screw corded or cordless up to magazine loaded cordless, corded or air-driven units. 
Plenty of advice on this subject on this site ("Search" is good) as well as on the manufacturers sites eg:  http://www.boral.com.au/diy/?AUD=hom...l&toggleItem=1 
and  http://www.gyprock.com.au/downloads/...n-manuals.aspx

----------


## wonderplumb

Good thread. I bought a paslode framer for trimming out stud walls prior to the rough in. Best thing I ever did, especially on this monster we worked on in a trendy area.
A young chippy was slinging shyte at me "Gee mate thats nice and shiny" and "plumbers dont deserve to own tools like that" and on and on he went because at 16 or 17 he knew it all. He kept going, I told him to bugger off a few times then finally I said Id shoot him with it if he didnt quit it. His boss told him to quit it and "not to upset the plumbers because they'll get ya".
They went for smoko and I happened to find this young blokes nice, shiny new 'Rooster' nail bag, so I laid it out nice and flat on the particle board flooring and unloaded nearly a full clip of nails into it, sticking it fast to the floor.
He wasnt happy, he whinged to his boss and the reply he got was "told ya".

----------


## Bloss

As usual age + rat cunning beats youth + ignorance + a bad attitude!  :Biggrin:  Don't know why you held back though, why didn't you really show him how annoyed you were!  :Wink 1:

----------


## wonderplumb

> As usual age + rat cunning beats youth + ignorance + a bad attitude!  Don't know why you held back though, why didn't you really show him how annoyed you were!

  I did think about it knowing that the chance of a nail actually going in is pretty slim when fired from a distance! :Biggrin:  But there was four of them and one of me and while I reckon a sound flogging from four chippies would have been worth the terrified look on the young fellas face I decided against it!

----------


## john0

anyone used or heard any feedback on the new senco gas framers/bradders.?

----------


## Lexi01

> For those of you seeking finish guns, go to ebay and type in Dewalt. Both size finish guns can be had for under AUD 300 for the pair and some of the auctioneers are chucking in free shipping.

  Any issues with compatability?  I.e. finding nails and an air compressor in Australia to fit the US guns?

----------


## racingtadpole

> Any issues with compatability? I.e. finding nails and an air compressor in Australia to fit the US guns?

  Both those units are or were available locally in Australia.  Both take standard off the shelf ammo.  I run mine off a GMC 2HP direct drive compressor that I got from Bunnies for about $200.  Regulate the air pressure to the mid range of what the tool needs and the medium size one will shoot a LOT of nails before the compressor cuts in again. 
As far as value for money goes, I think they are a steal at the prices they are being auctioned at on evil bay.  IMHO the price justifies the inconvenience of a hose. 
Hope that helps

----------


## jonns

> Check out the prices of nailguns on Amazon.com
> If you have a friend in the states that can post you the gun it can be a great way to get a good gun at a reasonable price. I just got a Senco DA finish nailer (Finish Pro 42XP) for ~$200+$77 postage and it took 7 days to get here from Chicago.

   Can you tell me how you got on with this gun? I'm currently looking at getting one sent over too but would like to know if you get parts, nail air adapters etc easy enough in Aus? :Confused: 
Thanks very much for you reply and time mate. Cheers John  :Doh:

----------


## Jacksin

Well my experience is somewhat different from those earlier, and I wouldnt recommend Paslode gas guns to my worst enemy. 
I bought an angled bradder and a framer about 3 years ago and they have had very little use. I am disappointed in them and would describe them as the most useless pieces of crap in my tool kit.  
Every time I went to use them there were problems-- buy another gas cartridge for starters then something else didn't work.  I found them to be totally unreliable junk. 
Now I'm retired I thought about selling them once Ive finished renovating my home but will smash them up and dump them because I wouldn't wish them on any other poor sod.  
Sure they are good (when they occasionally work) but Ive found them to be unreliable over-priced, over-rated crap and possibly only good for use as a wheel chock.

----------


## Master Splinter

Jacksin...feel free to pass them my way, I've always wanted to try a compressor-less nailgun...

----------


## Bedford

I will pay the postage when your ready! :Wink:

----------


## Bloss

There can always be lemons, but amongst the tradies I know the Paslodes have a great rep - and that accords with my own experience. There are a few tricks of the guns - and one is that if you are using regularly you should remove the gas canisters and re-cap them (and the battery for that matter). They do not like old dated gas cans either, not sure how or why it goes off, but it does. 
I reckon for the money they are tight for not giving a spare battery as that makes life easier too - although I got a higher rated spare for under $50 anyway that has worked well. 
I just found that I loved it when for the first time I was able to clamber over a roof frame and through walls etc without dragging a damn hose after me and having the compressor noise. And the air guns were no less fussy either IMO. 
And like some other members I'll happily take them off your hands.

----------


## Eastwing

> Well my experience is somewhat different from those earlier, and I wouldnt recommend Paslode gas guns to my worst enemy. 
> I bought an angled bradder and a framer about 3 years ago and they have had very little use. I am disappointed in them and would describe them as the most useless pieces of crap in my tool kit.  
> Every time I went to use them there were problems-- buy another gas cartridge for starters then something else didn't work.  I found them to be totally unreliable junk. 
> Now I'm retired I thought about selling them once Ive finished renovating my home but will smash them up and dump them because I wouldn't wish them on any other poor sod.  
> Sure they are good (when they occasionally work) but Ive found them to be unreliable over-priced, over-rated crap and possibly only good for use as a wheel chock.

  I agree 100%. Yes I do own them, and sometimes even use them. Air goes bang every time.

----------


## Jacksin

Nope I still disagree. My Paslode guns have collectively spent more time in the repair shops than they have actually been in use or of use to me. 
New gas cartridge, fully charged battery still a DUD. Ive taken the end off the angled bradder, wriggled/pulled the wires, put it back together and got about 20 nails out of it before it died again. Threw it on the floor, hey presto got about 6 more nails then started misfiring AGAIN. Then it died AGAIN 
So either Ive got a lousy repair agent who doesn't know crap or I have a pair of lemons. He says the same as you lot, that its a waste to destroy, but I suspect all he wants is the repair dollars which at $54/hr are a tad over the top.  
I wouldn't inflict these lemons on or recommend them to anyone gents, so after a small ceremony I will lay them out on the concrete driveway and either-- 
Take to them with a 3lb hammer or repeatedly drive my car over them.

----------


## JDub

Gday all, 
I am looking to buy a nail gun for my renos. Will probably end up getting a paslode finishing gun. 
The main job I need it for is the moulding/scotia around new floating laminate floors to cover the expansion gap but may use it for other odd jobs. Was looking at getting a 16 guage finishing gun as it takes up to 63mm brads and therefore can be used for more things. The 18 guage finishing gun is slightly cheaper and but only takes up to 50mm brads. 
Question: are 16g brads too big for fine work such as fitting the moulding/scotia?

----------


## ringtail

I'm with jacksin on this one. Ive used both and would love to be able to afford both but the gas guns are more trouble than they are worth. Firstly, with the framers, they are weak. No chance of driving a framing nail into bony 100 year old hardwood, secondly and most annoying is the pressure required to get all the safety mechs to engage to let you fire. If you are doing something tricky where you have to be gentle with the timber joint, you cant get the gun to fire without pushing everything out of alignment. Thirdly, bad / stale gas, misfires, dead batteries, maintenance. 
With the bradders, try doing fixout quickly. One nail every 5 seconds is not good enough. The nails are brittle and I find dont hold as well as a d nail. 
I have a paslode air framer and its an animal. $ 500., a tradetools DA65 angle finish gun $ 260 and a tradetools C65 $ 295 coil nailer with a tradetools HD170 compressor. All reliable, all fixed with a $ 10 o - ring kit, all bump fire if you want, couple of drops of oil and your done. The compressor also comes in handy for so many other things aswell. Sure the airhose thing can be a pain if you have a small job or no access to power but for larger jobs,air for me all day. 
PS - scariest thing Ive ever seen is sparkies and plumbers with guns. OMG. LOL

----------


## barney118

I used my father-in laws brand new Pasloe air framer and found it was a piece of crap. (may be the compressor?). I bought myself the gas Pasloe framer and I couldnt be happier, bought from the big B at the time I got a second battery and maintenace kit, nothing worse than giving it a workout and the battery runs out. Also bought the no mar tip, (a rubber stop) to minimise the recoil on shooting a nail. I am surprised how many times working by yourself how great it is to hold a piece in one hand and shoot a nail in. The downside, dont make a mistake as the nails are not that easy to pull out !
AI am with you claw hammer, trying to sneak away to add the bradder to the collection.

----------


## Sticka

[quote=Jacksin;784656]Well my experience is somewhat different from those earlier, and I wouldnt recommend Paslode gas guns to my worst enemy. 
I bought an angled bradder and a framer about 3 years ago and they have had very little use. I am disappointed in them and would describe them as the most useless pieces of crap in my tool kit.  
Every time I went to use them there were problems-- buy another gas cartridge for starters then something else didn't work. I found them to be totally unreliable junk. 
This sounds exactly like my problems, when they work, they work for a very limited time, then off to get serviced again, how many times should you pay 200ish before you throw the stupid things out

----------


## billyj_86

i have had a pasload gas framer for 5 years now and it has been great, had a small issue with it not firing while under warranty but that was quickly rectified. 
miss firing is commonly caused by nails being not quiet the correct angle. ive found pasload and senco brand nail are fine while otter branded nails cause the miss firing issues as they are angled slightly steeper. 
the gas guns are great for smaller  jobs, and anywhere that a hose could be annoying. the only thing i wouldnt recommend one for is nailing wall frames as the safety requires more force than air powered guns and causes your arm to become fatigued

----------

